# methotrexate and pregnancy



## linzi83 (Nov 14, 2010)

hi hazel,

i was advised to ask you for advice through direct support but im unsure how to do this, so i hope its ok to ask you this way.
I had the methotrexate injection on the 6/12/10 due to an ectopic pregnancy, i was told to wait 3 months before i ttc. I found out today i am pregnant again, i have been so carefull, so i am completely shocked, especially because i have difficulty ttc. I am very worried about the risks of conceiving so soon after the injection. Could you please give me some insight to the risks?
                      thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi linzi,

Congrats on your BFP 

Have you contacted your GP and made an appointment yet? If not please do. Do you have a consultant contact at your clinic or hospital that you could contact for advise? They would be best placed to speak with you to discuss the risks and help take you through the plan of care for your pregnancy. Are you already taking Folic Acid supplements? Hopefully you are already on the high strength 5mg but if not make sure you get a prescription and supply of this from the GP as soon as you can. You will be likely to have closer monitoring in the initial stages of your pregnancy to ensure that things are progressing ok. The reason for the 3 month gap after methotrexate is to ensure that the effect that it has on the cells has completely reversed (it counteracts folic acid). The drug itself will be long out of your system already (usually within 24 hours)

Sending lots of     to you and bean.
Maz x


----------



## linzi83 (Nov 14, 2010)

thank you maz!  I haven't been able to contact my gp yet due to the weekend, will do so first thing in the morning.  I have just finished my months course of 5mg folic acid and im now taking the normal strength! I have previously had 2 mc and 1 ectopic, all pregnancies with help of metformin and clomid! Im completely shocked ive conceived without help, im just so worried about the timing. Am keeping everything crossed and trying not to worry. Is good to know i'll probably be monitored this time and the drug doesn't stay in system for long.  
  thank you zillions xxx


----------



## linzi83 (Nov 14, 2010)

hi,
  I found out this pregnancy was again ectopic, and i had the methotrexate injection today, and i need to have the anti d injection today due to rhs neg.  My consultant has informed me that my previous ectopic was on my left ovary and this one is on my right ovary! I feellike im not getin any answers or support, as every doctor i have seen today hasnt bn qualified in this area!  
  Do i need to wait more than 3 months b4 i ttc again? what are my chances of having another ectopic pregnany? Should i ask to have blood tests for my partner an i?
    thank you in advance xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi linzi,

So sorry to hear that you've had another ectopic  Sending huge hugs     

I would really advise to wait the 3 moths before ttc again as you should wait until the methotrexate effects are well and truly gone befor estarting again. I'm sorry you aren't getting the answers you feel would help. Can you ask to be referred to another specialist for further advice? Sorry I'm not an expert on fertility issues so don't know what the next steps are in this situation   

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

